# HO HO HO - free TUG memberships!



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2013)

Got a friend who owns a timeshare who isnt a TUGGER?

know someone who would benefit from the knowledge here on TUG?

have them send an email to TUG@TUG2.NET with _TUG Holiday Membership_ in the subject line and ill grant them a free trial membership to TUG complete with free classified ads =)

they will also need to include your name/email address as the referring TUGGER.

It doesn't get any easier than this to let someone in on the TUG secret!

Happy Holidays from TUG!  Give someone the gift of knowledge this year! :whoopie:


(note this is completely free for them, no billing information or cc info or anything required on their part)


----------



## jlp879 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow, what a terrific Christmas gift!  I've been telling people about TUG for years -- mostly around the pool and resort bbqs!


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 14, 2013)

Some of clarifying questions...

I assume only an active TUG member can extend this offer to a friend?

What is the duration of the trial membership?



> they will also need to include your name/email address as the referring TUGGER


Is that name OR email address, or is it name AND email address?   And which name -- real name, username as listed in Member database, username here on the bbs?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 14, 2013)

member name or forum name in the email is fine (your friends got it)

I was making the membership 6 months.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 14, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> member name or forum name in the email is fine (your friends got it)
> 
> I was making the membership 6 months.



Then the new member could continue to extend their membership by submitting reviews. Good deal!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 16, 2013)

Just to clarify...this giveaway does not apply to existing/expired members in lieu of renewal.

if you need to renew your membership, we already provide a number of ways you can do that without submitting payment =)


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 24, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> Just to clarify...this giveaway does not apply to existing/expired members in lieu of renewal.
> 
> if you need to renew your membership, we already provide a number of ways you can do that without submitting payment =)



I think I misunderstood the offer and thought existing members could extend their membership through this HoHoHo referral program.

That said, it is a nice offer and I do have one friend who will be taking you up on the free trial membership.


----------



## travs2 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Ho Ho Ho Free Tug Membership*

Thank you for this wonderful Christmas gift!  This was just the "nudge " we needed to join.  As a Guest member we have enjoyed reading posts and learning from fellow Tuggers.  We have owned timeshares since 1988 so feel very qualified to join in on Tugs many interesting discussions.  Merry Christmas to all in our new Tug family!


----------



## twoboysandtwogirls (Dec 24, 2013)

sent in my email! Can't wait to join!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2014)

This promotion was good for 2013 christmas, have to wait till next xmas to get it again =)

Thank you for all who gave your friends TUG memberships for the holidays, we hope they enjoy them!


----------

